# Wiring Question



## Lattimer24 (May 25, 2010)

This is my first layout so I bought the Bachmann EZ Track pack which comes with the basic directional controller. It has two opening at the top labelled accessories so this is where I put the wires for my switches.

Now I have about 6-8 buildings with lighting. What kind of power source should I run these wires to and do I have to change out my power pack? Beacause I would much rather keep the wiring separate if I can from what powers the track and what powers the lights so the lights won't be running everytime the train is running.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

If you have the transformer that came with the set then it does not put out a large amount of power. What you may want to do is think about getting a better transformer for the train and dedicating the old Bachmann one to your lights. If you put the lights on the DC (track) connection you can even use it as a dimmer. Running at less than full brightness will make the lights last longer. Any MRC transformer will be a night and day improvement over the one you have.


----------



## Lattimer24 (May 25, 2010)

How am I supposed to set all the accessories up to DC on the transformer? The DC output for the track is a single hole that looks like a headphone jack but all my accessories have two wires (brown and yellow). Would I need another device to connect all of the wires from various accessories (6 total) to the power pack?


----------



## Brian's Hobbyland (Aug 3, 2010)

One thing that I have done before is get a separate power pack and run trains on one and use the other one to do all the accessories. This way you don't overload the power pack.


----------



## Lattimer24 (May 25, 2010)

Brian's Hobbyland -

This sounds like the perfect option for me. What power pack would you suggest for so many accessories?


----------

